# orion 225 hcca parts needed



## uniquesoundandsecurity (May 27, 2013)

Im looking for the back cover and both end plates for a orion 225 hcca . If you have these or even one that will work for it from another model in the 1st gen orion amps.

Thanks
Dave 
602 748 8398


----------

